

EBay Bans Auctions Of Digital Goods - parker
http://techdirt.com/articles/20080328/014049683.shtml

======
gordianknot
Great! It's never been a better time to start an eBay killer.

~~~
parker
Dude, I assure you, no one will ever beat eBay at being eBay ... their network
effects are in a different stratosphere.

But that doesn't mean it's not a good time to start a sweet company that could
someday eat eBay's lunch from a different angle ;)

~~~
gordianknot
Exchanges are much more primitive than search before Google. I'll hold you to
that assertion... :)

~~~
parker
I 100% agree with you. But Google approached search in a different way than
the rest, that turned out to be more effective. Likewise, I think there's got
to be a different way to think about selling that can really undermine the
traditional model... go forth, conquer!

------
wumi
digital goods = "huge, untapped" market

------
vlad
Software had to be on disc and I specifically remember that they banned
digital goods up until about 2005.

------
wmf
Next time, submit the original article please.

------
attack
Where am I going to sell my startup now?!

~~~
icky
Craigslist! ;-D

